# Dumbest arrests/Getting fucked by the law



## anywhere_but_here (Mar 6, 2012)

Stupidest things you've ever been arrested for on your travels....


----------



## anywhere_but_here (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm currently doing 3 years for criminal mischief in Montana. Got caught squatting with Acorn in Whitefish we had tagged the place and had to break a window to get out because the door knob was broken. Welcome to Montana I guess


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 6, 2012)

anywhere_but_here said:


> I'm currently doing 3 years for criminal mischief in Montana. Got caught squatting with Acorn in Whitefish we had tagged the place and had to break a window to get out because the door knob was broken. Welcome to Montana I guess


 
at least they didn't charge you with "breaking and leaving"


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been arrested/jailed several times. Seems to piss them off pretty good if you don't carry I.D., don't tell them who you are or speak to them otherwise.
I wasn't committing a crime until I wouldn't respond to them. So, I guess I've been arrested for ignoring the police. They like to call it "obstructing justice",
I like to say they are "obstructing my freedom". The charge is always dropped after I go to jail or court and they figure out I'm not wanted anywhere. I've
got better things to do than let the man hassle me, but if he chooses to, he's going to go through some trouble to do it. Oh, what was that guy doing that
you brought in? How come he wont talk, must be hiding something? Sometimes takes them 2 or 3 days to get the report completed. I am not worth the
trouble, asswipes. Gosh, I wish more people wouldn't mind going to jail.

Oh, and all of you protesters should be taking notes!

**edit: Also, if you don't talk they tend to think you may be dangerous and you may get your own cell. There are only so many cells like that, I can imagine
you will fuck up intake pretty good with 10 guys who they don't know shit about


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Mar 13, 2012)

My homeboy Squid got extridited a few hundred miles for what they called loitering with the intent to panhandle. That was a trip.


----------



## nellylikewoah (Mar 13, 2012)

on my way to tallahassee from dallas last month i got arrested for having hash on me. misdemeanor time served in four days. not bad.


----------



## chilidog (Mar 14, 2012)

while in eustis, florida getting doing some grocery shopping at the publix, we noticed some police enter the store. we continued shopping until an officer stopped us and asked us to come to the front of the store. we refused and he would not give us a reason for what he was doing. We got to the front and they questioned us about the call they got about potential shoplifting. granted i had two packets of dental floss in my pockets, so fucking petty, they were blatantly profiling us for being dirty. we were there to do some fucking grocery shopping and we all had food stamps to pay for it. after a jolly conversation, they said we had to go and never come back to any publix in florida. i jumped in the bed of the truck and when we were leaving the parking lot i shouted, "FUCK THE POLICE!" as quick as diarrhea they pulled us over and yanked me out of the back and threw cuffs on me. in the midst of me yelling about the first amendment, they were going through my pockets and finding the dental floss i had stole. not giving ONE FUCK about it! they gave it back to me and let my friends hold onto my shit. i got sent to lake county jail on a charge of 'breach of peace/disorderly conduct' and did 3 days until my awesome friends flew signs to pay my bail. we had been clearly profiled for our appearance, as it says so in the police report twice. moral of the story: FUCK FLORIDA!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 16, 2012)

chilidog said:


> while in eustis, florida getting doing some grocery shopping at the publix, we noticed some police enter the store. we continued shopping until an officer stopped us and asked us to come to the front of the store. we refused and he would not give us a reason for what he was doing. We got to the front and they questioned us about the call they got about potential shoplifting. granted i had two packets of dental floss in my pockets, so fucking petty, they were blatantly profiling us for being dirty. we were there to do some fucking grocery shopping and we all had food stamps to pay for it. after a jolly conversation, they said we had to go and never come back to any publix in florida. i jumped in the bed of the truck and when we were leaving the parking lot i shouted, "FUCK THE POLICE!" as quick as diarrhea they pulled us over and yanked me out of the back and threw cuffs on me. in the midst of me yelling about the first amendment, they were going through my pockets and finding the dental floss i had stole. not giving ONE FUCK about it! they gave it back to me and let my friends hold onto my shit. i got sent to lake county jail on a charge of 'breach of peace/disorderly conduct' and did 3 days until my awesome friends flew signs to pay my bail. we had been clearly profiled for our appearance, as it says so in the police report twice. moral of the story: FUCK FLORIDA!


 
i think the moral of that story is dont be a dumbass while shopping/shoplifting.


----------



## BNSFer (Mar 16, 2012)

arrested in tornado warning in virginia. had hash and weed on me and the dumb fucks were too worried about getting their hairdos wet rather than search my bag and burried the rest. then with them coming up empty handed they had to let all of us go with all kinds of weed and hash that they somehow overlooked. never admit to shit!!!! youre going to jail anyways in the bible belt if you got it on you. never talk!!!!!


----------



## Alaska (Mar 16, 2012)

At that "Catastrophe" thing in NYC a few years ago. I had just gotten out of booking for the New School occupation that same day with 18 other people, and so a few friends of mine and I thought we'd check it out. I didn't really want to be an active participant (I was exhausted), so I just kind of drank on a bottle of jameson with a few friends walking around and just observing the cat-masked kids trash Brooklyn. Our bottle was well-hidden, and there were hundreds of kids breaking shit around us, so we knew no one would really care. 

Then all of a sudden, I felt a blow on the back of my head. This asshole cop decide to beat the shit out of me with his baton for no reason. A kid nearby was taking pictures of it, so after the cop got about a dozen shots on me, he cuffed me and immediately tackled the kid with the camera. Cuffed him as well. The cop then dragged me over to the guy, and laid me on top of him. I started throwing up wine and jameson next to this poor fucker.

They ended up trying to charge me with "throwing a park bench through a police vehicle window". I did no such thing. I was chillaxin, reveling in the destruction next to us. We weren't even in the crowd, really. I don't see how this asshole thought some random dude was a part of this police car bullshit.

Welp, I was at Central, finally got to the cell to talk to a lawyer. Lo and behold, it was the National Lawyer's Guild lawyer that had helped all of us earlier that same day. Giddeon was his name, I think. He looked at me with a very solemn face and said, "I don't know what I can do for you, man. They're trying to set a bail of $50,000. Possibly up to 5 years on the island...". I was amazed, and explained to him that they had no evidence and blahblahblah. All he could say was, "We'll just have to see what happens".

Get into court, they let me go, no strings attached. Motherfuckers scared the shit out of me.

TL;DR NYPD asshole tried to send me to Ryker's for something I obviously did not do on the same day I was released for a prior crime.


----------



## ahnnnnaaaaaa (Aug 25, 2012)

trespassing... in a parking lot. 
thanx asheville.


----------



## Ekstasis (Aug 30, 2012)

Ticketed for- "Driving without headlights" at 7:30pm during the middle of summer.. It wasn't even dusk.


----------



## railroadron (Sep 1, 2012)

Knock on wood I ve yet to actually go to jail while on the road but I ve come close. Back in May I was ridin IM into WY from Ogden and was shooting video of the pass through the Wasatch. I was standing on the opposite porch to get wider video perspective when a west bound appeared next to me ..I was sure the crew saw me and sure as shit Got pulled off in Evanston. The jail and cop shop was 100 yards from the tracks so they literally walked over to me and pulled me off. After running my name and small talk, they invited me to walk over to the jail and get some hot grub. Not only did i stuff my face, they gave me more groceries than i could carry and even a bus ticket out of town to the nearest CC which was Rock Springs WY. But since the bus was Denver bound I just rode it out. About a week later I was ridin BNSF through MO. I got off an IM in Springfield in search of blood for my alcohol. Several hours later a GM rolled in with lots of NS cars which I suspected were memphis bound which is where I wanted to go because I fuckin Hate St Louis, not because of the city but because I find it difficult to catch out there when going East. Everyone Calls the bulls and there are many there..even just walking on the tracks. I found it out gettin called 3 times in one day. The bull said I was lucky cause St louis doesnt except minor offenses in their jails. Fine by me ..but anyway I find an open NS box and barely manage to crawl a few feet before i pass out. Next thing I know I m gettin woken up with a gun in my face somewhere on thayer sub..west of thayer. You know the routine..they write a ticket and leave me right there ..next to the train they just pulled me off. What is this?? Fuckin Punked!! Needless to say, i climbed back on and this time pass back out at least out of sight. Never drink Jonny walker red with no water


----------



## AnarchoNomad (Oct 31, 2012)

STay outta Reno, NV. They passed laws at the beginning of the year so that not only is sitting on the sidewalk, panhandling, and several other "crimes" going to get you arrested, they also tag you as a vagrant. This dandy title means any other offense related to "vagrancy" have stiffer penalties and it stays on your record.
Recently I have been arrested in Springfield, MO. for "obstructing the sidewalk" and again for "jaywalking" but that is largely because I have been antagonizing the pigs here for awhile and they were looking for something to fuck with me about.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Oct 31, 2012)

got arrested for refusing to go to my room at a reform school, and once for barricading myself in my room, both at the same place.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Feb 13, 2015)

Been arrested more times than the years I've been alive, from what the pd told me in Lake Tahoe. ( not bragging here) 
I got arrested for going to the police for help when my road dawg aka bf got left behind and the new ppl we had met took off with me in the car. Needless to say I was freaking out wih random ppl in the middle of Fontana LA. Instead of helping me they searched me and took my glass frog pipe!!!! I kept telling every gaurd that passes what happened until some one listened and realized me. Tried to charge me with public intoxication but cried in court cuz it was fucking bs and they dropped it to disturbing the peace. I had been drink but not much and I was asking for help, last time I ever be so dumb as to go to them for help!


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 1, 2015)

I got a decent one. I was with a friend and we were hitching through Kansas, which fuck that next time I'll hop out of kc, and got hassled by cops there more than any other place. We eventually found ourselves in the town of Hays. We did what we typically would do the next morning and ate the free breakfast at some random hotel, most places we'd do this they knew or didn't care and occasionally they were cool if we just asked. So we get done eating and pick up our gear from where we stashed it and walk to the on ramp. We were there at least a half hour to an hour and we hitch a ride that would've put us a couple hours outside Denver, and even better take us out of Kansas. As we're going down the highway we see two or three cops speeding up on us and pull us over. A cop walks over to the passenger side where my friend is and asks if we were at this hotel and my friend is just like, "uhh no." He says the manager called and said we stole breakfast and we matched the description. Ended up having to pay for the breakfast after going to the jail for holding and they drop the charges. Apparently they got a description of the car we hitched a ride with but it just left us so confused and pissed that they pulled us over AFTER we got a ride when we had been on the on ramp for a good while. TL;DR got arrested for stealing hotel breakfast by getting pulled over after hitching a ride.


----------



## etpyh (Mar 2, 2015)

Arrested for jaywalking and obstructing the sidewalk? The american prison culture is just ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## BrianC503 (Apr 12, 2015)

i got arrested for trespassing at a jail. true story. they let me out of the drunk tank when i was still super smashed, and i started banging on the bail window and demanding a ride back to town because there was no bus on sunday. the case never went to court... probably because it was the sheriffs fault that they let me out piss drunk.


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday (Apr 12, 2015)

Conspiracy to commit criminal mischief (which pretty much translates to thinking about doing something bad, same in spirit as loitering, but loitering is still a (separate) higher charge) while hanging outside a food lion waiting on road dog to get supplies for hitchhiking south out of Charleston, SC. Charge thrown out a week later, but they still gave me a "court processing fee" of $50, which I now have a failure to comply warrant for.


----------



## Tanto (Apr 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Kuchi Kopi (Jan 18, 2017)

Got busted for stealing two left shoes. caught by stealing a shirt on accident. its a long story but the moral is dont do kpins and drink


----------

